# THC's House of Green



## TwoHighCrimes

Hello fellow growers and connasuers !

I have a small Greenhouse grow which i would like to share with the crew here at MP . I will try to detail this grow as best i can so that any future growers that wish to design and or build there own GH may gain a few pointers from the mistakes that i will make during the next 5 months . 

I have had a bad run with getting started this season due to work commitments and also a bad batch of cheap seeds which has encouraged myself to spend a bit extra on seeds next year to achieve better results .

That said i have one bubblegum female plant (fem seed) and 6 regular uk cheese plants which i bred myself 3 years ago and after attempting to crack 20 seeds i have 6 which have germinated and seem to be happy at this point in time Pics will follow 

 My Medium for this run is SOIL/COIR/SAND and will be 100% organic from start to finish.:icon_smile:  PICS will follow very soon .


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

OK ladies and gents ,

My GH is 3m x 3m x 3m and i am hoping to get 4 female plants in total but mother nature will have the final say and give me 5 because its my birthday next week .

The soil is all Australian brands and it consists of 1 x25kg bag Richgro organic compost mix 1 x 25kg bag searles 5 in 1 mix containing worm castings , mushroom compost , chicken **** , cow manure , and i think it is sheep manure as well but i cant be sure . 
I also added 1 x 25kg bag of chicken **** searles brand as well 
 90 litres of premium coco coir flushed  3 times with ph water 6.5ph and the final flush had some fish ferts and liquid kelp, dolimite lime crushed, and about 150grams epsom salts added to add some goodness to the coir (whatta hassle ) but the passion never dies .
During this grow i will be bubbling my own compost and worm castings with my air pump and feeding the plants as neccessary .
Extra epsom salts added due to the cations in the coir it holds mag and is greedy occasionally.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

OK peeps i have figured out HOW TO . Damn i miss picasa ..lol


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

So I have 22 sheets of polycarbonate laserlite plastic for the walls and roof yet the wall nearest to the house will be corrigated iron painted white to reflect the suns rays back onto the plants as i think that sun shining through the sheets is a waste of good light . Construction is still taking place due to getting a late start but i am sure that 5 months will provide a decent grow and my average day temps are 30 celcius . 
The shade cloth may also be useful to help keep temps optimal yet i also have designed my own cooling system wish is fully automated and i believe that temps will not be a problem even in 50 celcius temps i have a grow lush temperature sensor which will switch a water pump "off" and "on" at desired temps . 

The water pump will be mounted inside a 200ltr water barrel with the side cut out of it .
The barrel will be covered with shadecloth on the inside so the the pump will pump water over the mesh and create cold air from under the house so that my 300mm or 12 inch centrifugal fan can then feed colder air into the GH . Ice will be added to the water on extremely hot days as well. The centrifugal fan will be mounted on top of the barrel and will be fed into the GH with ducting .


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Heres my femmed bubblegum plant @ 18 days old and my 6 uk cheese plants @ 7 days


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

So organic is the word and worms are being feed various fruits and vegetables to achieve high nitrogen for 1 worm bin and high potasium and phospherous to achieve high flowering  nutes in bin 2 .
 I also have organic unsulphered blackstrap  mollasses to feed the microbial herd while bubbling the worm tea and my plant was fed this 3 days ago and trust me. It works well IMO.
I'll prove it as we grow along 
 I also add a bit of fish ferts/Charlie carp and liquid kelp/ seasol just to ensure that they are happy plants.
The worm farms produce nutes and when bubbled the soil comes alive.
 "And you get out... what you put in" . In my experiences


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Oh and the bubbler pump ...BIG is BEST . 
More air definately produces more microbes

Use this type of pump nothing under 20 watts guys n gals


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

OK Mpers I have a mountain air carbon scrubber 800mm x 300mm and 2 timers to control my centrifugal fans. 
Weedmat for the floor in the GH . 
Yet you peeps may wonder why do i have a carbon scrubber in a GH ? 
Because our plants stink during flower and i am taking every precaution to ensure that my grow will be safe maybe in late flowering  . 
Why do i have a TDS meter as well for an organic grow ? 
Because my tea was 3400ppm and it will be used to maximise my feeding schedule during flower . 
Thanks for looking in and all comments are welcome . 

Peace and Stay Safe !


----------



## FA$TCA$H

:watchplant:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter

Well pilgrem yual went and baught yurself the master of all adult puzzles nows to get to puttin it together and sees what it turns into! Happy trails and remember 75% of the fun of the grow be in the setting up and fine tunein of the quest to the best trails end. Good luck I be pullin stump to watch.

BWD


----------



## ShOrTbUs

i'm officially jealous, mojo for u good sir


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Howdy Guys n Gals just a quick update . The bubblegum is a female . And the other seedlings are slowly improving but the bubblegum is growing very nicely .


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

A few extra pics . Thanks for calling in guys . All the best.


----------



## Rosebud

Looking nice...the great outdoors. Nice babies.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hi rose thanks for callin in   

Its worm tea and compost tea time !

I have my own method of making tea it is designed for cannabis with the much needed added micro and macro elements required for healthy growth of our particular plant species  

I have added 1 capfull of charlie carp fish ferts , 1 capfull of liquid kelp / seasol, 1 capful of eco dolimite lime to provide extra calcuim and magnesium dolimite lime works good to use 1 handful (dusted) .

 I also added 2 TBLSP of epsom salt (dissolved) because our plants love magnesuim along with 1 handful of kelp meal which has 60 micro and macro elements.
 1 TBLSP of Melrose Molasses or  unsulphered beerenberg molasses from woolworths to feed the microbial herd of bacteria which feed the roots of the plants and
 "Would you believe"
... the bacteria communicate with the plant and provide every essential element that the plants requires when needed and the elements are only a phone call away and kelp contains 60 traces. 

Azomite from Thelivingapartment.com would be just as good for extra traces as well .  

There is also 1 handful of compost added to provide the different microbesas well.

There are also numerous microbes and humic - fulvic proteins and elements provided with 2 handfuls of worm castings from the nitrogen worm farm which work together with the compost microbes . 
All additives are added to 3 litres of RAIN water at this point in time ( young plants) . 
The tea is ready in 24 hours and i dilute it at 50/50 mix with rain water

So lets take a look at what we have ...:holysheep:


----------



## Rosebud

You are such a good dad. I know your plants have to love that stuff. I make tea's in the summer but not winter. I like your symbiotic relationship explanations. thank you.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You are such a good dad. I know your plants have to love that stuff. I make tea's in the summer but not winter. I like your symbiotic relationship explanations. thank you.


Hey Rosie ,
Thanks for callin in   
I have done heaps of reading about various organic methods and have been reading plenty of scientific pdf files all over the net and the versions that i attempt to explain this process are simplified because my scientific side is half baked 
So i kinda simplified the process so the the average person without a scientific background can get a simple mans term of whats involved :smoke1:  . 

Anyhow heres an update of the tea after 24 hrs of bubbling and the plants were fed yesterday so we can have a quick look at them as well .


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

So i am also preparing my flowering soil in pics with 45-60litres of coco coir also added it up to the user i guess i like fluffy porosity @ 45 ltrs  
  l will add a dash (2-3 cups) of rock phosphate and will be feeding these gals the worm tea from the (pk) worm bin :hubba:  .

I will also be re-potting the bubblegum plant during the next 2 weeks so the roots wont be restricted she will be going into a 60 litre bin :icon_smile:   . 

And the weather is great err temps are starting to warm up a lil bit at 9am "Gulp".
Peace and stay safe everyone   .


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

I had a good laugh yesterday !
My wife went shopping for our fam so i tagged along and went shoppin for my extended / adopted fam . 

THE WORMS 
They love bannanas man !
They love Cantaloupe/ Rockmelons as known downunder !
They love Cucumbers especially Lebanese cumbers (habibi) !
All of these fruits and vegetables are extremely high in (Pk) or phosphorus and pottasuim . Its the shizz for flowering plants .
12 Egg shells are also added weekly to provide extra calcuim and it also helps the worms gizzard tract or helps the worms stomach break down other foods . 
Man i love worms ...
The wifey /missus wants a divorce cos she thinks that the worm bins get more attention than what she gets ...


----------



## pcduck

Looking nice thc

I feed my worms everything organic, except onions. I even throw in my trimmings from the girls. Never had much luck with eggshells in with the worms unless I baked them till brown. If I didn't do this the eggshells would still be there even after 6 months.


----------



## calvinjonny

*You are a great writer. Please keep it up!
[/FONThttp://www.501c3u.com]Volunteer Coordination*


----------



## calvinjonny

*You are a great writer. Please keep it up!
**<a href="/www.501c3u.com">Dave Bratcher</a>*


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

:ciao:  PCduck Thanks fer poppin in and sharing your wisdom regarding the egg shells !

My egg shells are not being eaten either so i will give up on that idea :hubba: 

I have a quick update to share.. the bubblegum is flowering early which is not a bad thing as i kinda expected that my days would not be long enough to prevent flowering this strain is great to grow in spain apparently and the longest day there is around 15 hrs long ....My days are only 13.5 hrs long and i need a lil bit more sativa in my collection !  

 All the best and take care everyone !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

I should also add that 4 of the 6 uk-cheese plants are female and the other 2 plants are not showing dangly bits yet .
Edit : And here is the revised soil mixture added here from post #86


VEGE MIX 
1 x 25kg bag Searles 5'n'1 ( contents per bag : Blood n bone, Cow manure,sheep manure,Chicken manure, mushroom compost)

 1 x 25kg bag Mother natures Mushroom compost.

 1 x 25kg bag Richgrow Organic Premium Compost.

1 x 90 Ltr Brunnings easy wetta coco coir block ( flushed 3 times with 5 TBLSP epsom salts, 50mls of eco dolimite liquid lime along with 200 mls of Charlie Carp fish emulsion added to final flush)

10- 12 shovels of washed builders sand.

 2 x cupful of Richgrow blood n bone 
.
 3 x cupful richgrow super phosphate .( hit with hammer to dust )

2 x handful of king island kelp meal (ebay) or Horse feed supply shop!

3 handfuls dolimite lime ( not dusted) but pulverised

The supplier of Charlie Carp changed the recipe at the end of vege , (preflowering) Which caused me to have a phos deficiency for 3 weeks it was rectified by adding abit extra dusted phos to my bubble tea and a light application to top of soil ! CC was like water and it was rubbish and i replaced it with powerfeed eventually !

12-15 ltr Bubble teas were added using : 4 cups of vege bin worm castings, and 3 cups compost, seasols brand power feed @ 80mls, Seasol seaweed liquid @ 70mls (dusted dolimite lime @ 1 handful ) 2 TBLSP kelp meal along with 3 TBLSP of dissolved epsom salts, 3-4 TBLSP of Melrose organic unsulphered Molasses added during the 24 hr bubble period to feed the microbes and aid in producing Trichome development . I feed teas every 2nd watering .( water, water, Feed,)

It would be a good idea to add extra Super phos now that Charlie Carp changed the recipe ! Maybe 1-2 cup extra super phos added to the soil mix should be ok ??


FLOWERING MIX
 I had some vege mix around 15kg left over and added it with..
 1 x 25kg bag Richgrow mushroom compost

1x 25kg bag searles 5"n"1

1 x 25 kg bag Richgrow Organic Premuim compost

45 ltrs Brunnings coco coir Flushed 3 times with 5 TBLSP dissolved epsom salts 200mls seasol liquid seaweed and 100mls of powerfeed added to final flush,

4 cups of Dolimite lime ( dusted) i didnt use the eco flow liquid because $$ and its not needed imo!

 3-4 handfuls Kelp meal

3 handfuls richgrow sulphate of potash (dusted)

 3 x cupful super phos (dusted) but should of added 4-5 imo

12-15ltr Bubble teas consist of : 4 cups flower bin worm castings, 2 handfuls garden compost, 1x handful "dusted" dolimite lime 1 x handful Super phos (dusted), 1 x handful sulphate of potash (dusted) 1 handful king island kelp meal, 100mls seasol liquid kelp, Powerfeed varies according to yellowing of older growth and would be strain dependant imo ! 20-50 mls usaully . 4 Tblsp of beerenberg unsulphered molasses ( it does the same job as melrose molasses and is easier to get from woolworths and is cost effective in comparison! $8 or $3


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

:48: 
Howdy MP Members , Guests .

I'll let the pics do the talking !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

And a few more ....


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Sorry guys ..I had a visitor arrive !

So i fed the Bubblegum Pure worm casting Tea from my potassium worm bin with a lil extra cal/mag added i also added 1 Handful kelp meal 5 TBLSP of dissolved epsom salts to 9ltrs of worm tea which was bubbled for 24hrs i also like to add 2-3 TBLSP of mollasses during the 24hr period !

The uk cheese plants were also feed there (N) Tea 
I am impressed with how they are growing as well they have taken a liking
to the tea and i also like the water holding capabilities of the coco coir !
They were also fed strait tea as well as have reacted nicely !


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice THC.

Try a little bit of gypsum in your bin. Will add calcium and sulfur to replace eggshells plus has some buffering capabilities


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking real nice THC.
> 
> Try a little bit of gypsum in your bin. Will add calcium and sulfur to replace eggshells plus has some buffering capabilities


 :goodposting: Thanks pcduck i grabbed a 5kg bag and added 2.5kg to each worm bin !

Your advice is always good . 

It also appears that i have gained 6 female cheese plants so i dont have to pull any plants this year but 1 is still a maybe   !
They have been fed yesterday with a nice bubble tea !

The weather has not been great and the internodal spacing on the tallest uk cheese plant is stretching a lil bit ...

Anyways heres a few pics and thanks again pcduck !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

And a few more guys .


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hello again MPers ! 

All the best !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

And a few more ! 
Thanks fer looking !


----------



## DarkHorse007

lookin pretty good im jealous of all you people who can still grow outside this time of year


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hi there DarkHorse007 ,

I feel the same during my winter time all i can do is watch and learn a lil more while you guys have your run !

Welcome aboard !

Ok guys its time for a few bud shots !  
Thanks for callin in !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

She still has around 6 weeks to go .
'Stay tuned"

2 more pics !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

:48: 
A few random pictures


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

And just a few more .....:icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice THC :aok:


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hey pcduck ,
I have to say that i am pretty proud of Organic growing with bubble teas .... .
Yourself and umbra have been a pretty good inspiration during the past few years !

Cheers duck keep up the good work !
I hope you and the fam have a great christmas .
And to all the other mems and guests that go's for you guys as well !

Peace and Stay safe . 

THC .


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

:lama: :headbang2: :headbang2: :48: :dancing: :dancing:

Happy NY

I hope you all have a safe and eventful 2013 !

Ok so we are well into our flowering phase now people !
This lady has been getting her pottasuim based teas every 3 days now guys !

She seems to really enjoy kelp meal and mollases along with 80mls of seasol the pistils are certainly emerging at a fair consistant rate ! 
I find that the Cheese (Rocksters) 2002-2005 edition ! 
Contains tonnes of calyxes + pistils and the buds fatten up quite nicely !
 I'm looking forward to flowering those plants in around 20 days time !
Anyway heres some pics of the bubblegum ! 
Thanks for looking !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hello again MP Members, Guests, and Bots !

They have been topped  .
I have limited room in Height but can still maximise some volume .

Anyway These ladies are lush i enjoy sitting around gazing at em 
any and all bugs have moved out they seem to be enjoying the tea as well !

Anyway Guys have a Great NY !
Stay Safe ! 
I shall see you all in the year 2013 !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hi guys its time for a quick update ! 
I dont really like the bubblegum ...she's not going to produce much bud !
But i guess any popcorn is better than no popcorn !

I have heard that this strain is a connasuer grade cannabis and won't produce quantity but the quality is apparently pretty good !
The guy from Seedmine stated this on a strain review @ Youtube !
Interesting Information i guess we will soon find out !

I also find that this particular plant/strain has heaps of leaves !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

And a few Rocksters Cheese pics as well guys !

Stay safe everyone and thanks for the visit   !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Howdy all !

The only thing better than lazing around in fields of cannabis ....
Is turning up at the pearly gates with home grown cannabis to smoke with God !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

And Heres a few shots of the Bubblegum lass !
She has a couple of weeks to go .....


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

And a few more various shots guys ....


----------



## juniorgrower

Looking good THC.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hey Juniorgrower welcome aboard bro .

Dammit a male plant popped up ! 
I was pretty sure they were all females  

Maybe i need to invest in a pair of Glasses 
Only 1 flower is opened so i hope i am safe .
I misted water on the other plants to kill any pollen .:hubba: 

Damn that was a close call  ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

close call....maybe those new specs are in order:stoned:


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hey ho 4u ..... I dunno how the hell i missed that male plant bro  ???? ...%^$#$^...:doh: 
More bad news   !
I had to leave the door open on the Greenhouse to improve the air circulation so my cat decided to make a bed at the base of the Bubblegum plant... she was laying on the bottom branch which was snapped off when i caught her out ! 

How cheeky can a cat be ?
Curiosity almost killed the cat !
But she still has 8 lives left .....:holysheep:


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hi Guys,  
This version of the bubblegum strain offers a euphoric rather trippy High at this point in time and i believe it is getting better ! 
This bud was broken off with mainly clear trichomes and a few cloudy yet i have also cut off 1 extra bud and the cloudy trichomes offer more of a trippy high IMO ! 

I have'nt been smoking for a while and have been enjoying my nightly dreams :hubba:  ...Well i was enjoying my dreams !

I have a phosphorous deficiency and my plants are currently in the workshop for repairs   !
I will return and continue to update after the plants are back on track  

Peace to all , Keep err green , 
See ya soon ! THC !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hello again Members and Guests.

First : A Big Thanks to Hushpuppy and pcduck again for lending a fellow grower a hand in times of need  .
The Phosphorus deficiency is fixed by using extra Rock phos hammered to dust and applied in the tea with 1 handful Applied to the top of the soil in the pots (note extra phos added to soil mixture) !
Charlie Carp have a New Analysis on their bottle so it got the boot its rubbish now .
Powerfeed has now become the replacement nitrogen source 

And i guess every greenhouse grow needs a few nightshots to lively up this grow a bit ! 

The cure for the phos and nitrogen deficiencies are in the Bucket !  

It only took 2 days of foliar feeding this microbe herd and it has smashed the problems into the past super phos (dust) powerfeed and molasses at a 50/50 water mix always use care with molasses it attracts ants don't overwater to much  ! 

Just keep your noise down and don't slam any doors because the chickadees are snoring there heads off   ..lol...They have been drinking again 

Pic 1 : The savior in a bucket... it was a true god send ! 

Pic 2-3 The Bubblegum ...and she smokes pretty good should be better in a week or so and the claw on the leaves ...oppps ok guys ...(N) check !  

Every other pic is UK cheese ..1 of Rocksters from ages ago ! 

One plant has been flowering for about a week longer than the rest  !

Thanks for looking take care and keep it green :icon_smile: 

THC...


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Howdy Mp mems and Guests .
I hope everyone is going well and keepin it Green

So the Bubblegum plant has been chopped 2 days ago  
I think it would be safe to say that she produced around 36 grams without a scale involved i don't have scales because i have no need for them  
They could get me another 2 months  extra BIG HOUSE time as well.

Anyway guys she was a pretty simple plant to grow and it was'nt much of a challenge ...which is considered to be good news because i don't like complications  
I guess the pictures can offer a bit of insight ...heres a few pics of her after a rough trim click on pics for close up view


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

The Cheese :hubba: 

Its going to make the Bubblegum buds look like a grain of rice on a basketball court !
These BUDS get fat fat fat  
I guess the overall quantity will be affected due to the phosphorus deficiency on 2 plants but only time will tell !
I am happy to say that the largest plant has had no deficiencies that have been any concern and she will produce the best i am hoping for 5-8 ounces from her alone . 
And heres a few pics guys n gals  

Lol i'm loving this helicopter that flies by 3-4 times per week ...
Err did i say i love helicopters :ignore: ! :holysheep:

Click pic to enlarge  

Thanks for calling in . :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck

Looking sweet


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: THC

Im glad to see another ourdoor organic grower here. Ill be watching. Great stuff!


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

:afroweed: Hi pcduck and drfting07 ;

From the duration of flowering this grow has been quite a challenge with the cheese plants !
But i am trying to keep things perfect..
Oh well i thrive  to much for perfection i gotta chill out a bit 

pcduck i have looked into obtaining the EM1 product that you mentioned before via pm and it seems that i may have to import it or search for an equal product .
I have found GoGo juice an Australian Product .
I might try this GoGo juice on my next run in the search for top shelf teas ?
I also believe that the coco coir gets better on the second and third grow as well ...this may be contributing to my problems as well ! 

Anyway guys thanks for calling in Pics will follow


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

The best part is always the Pictures  
Click the Like button if you agree .... 

Oppps this is'nt Facebook ...my bad


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice.


----------



## Rosebud

Those are beautiful. Long lovely sativa looking beauty's. Huge too. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

:aok:  Hi Rosebud i hope you are well 
I don't understand why 2 plants are well into bud and the other 3 are taking so long to get good flower set .
I guess Mothernature has a few surprises in store 

Rocksters Cheese F4's are about it ...after i bred them and Rockster bred these plants a few times as well ..but i can't be certain about that   ! 

And That large lass is filling up the Greenhouse on her own  !
If 1 bud looks anything like your Pink Mama ...
I will be the happiest guy in the Southern Hemi ... 

Thanks for the visit rose take care and keep err green ...and pink


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

:48: opps and Thanks weedhopper for the visit as well i almost missed you there   !


----------



## Rosebud

I don't know what ULT is? Thank you on the pink mamma, she is a nice plant.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Rose, ULT was a very limited edition strain that was gifted to me from a Hippy we know from England !
Another member from MP ( name unknown) handed them down to a Hippy and they were forwarded to me with a few of Rocksters cheese seeds about 4 years ago !
I did'nt gather much info regarding the ULT but they were/are 50/50 indica/sat and supposedly produce shorter very dense plants .
I have tried searching everywhere for info about them and have'nt found much at all ..sorry !


----------



## WeedHopper

ULT sounded like a strain TCVG had. Not sure though.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Bonghits always help !
I shall shoot docfishwrinkle a pm and see if my memory is still in tact


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

:ciao: Howdy Folks.

Rocksters Cheese
This is a cross of the 1989 Exodus Cheese clone with a Skunk #1. It was then back crossed three times with the Exodus clone mother. This has resulted in a pleasant combination of both parents; having a citrus rather than fruity component along with the classic cheese taste. It is a very dank and flavoursome cheese strain with a tongue tingling lemon aftertaste. And they forgot to mention massive fat buds !

Breeder  Kaliman Seeds
Genetics  Cheese x Skunk #1
Variety  Mostly Sativa
Sex  Regular
Yield  600 gsm
Plant Height  Med-Tall
Grows  Greenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoors
Flowering Time  8-11 Weeks
Harvest   Month  October

Sorry guys i did'nt even know that this review even exsisted ..It was'nt on any web sites 4 yrs ago :hairpull: 

Oh well better late than never i guess .
Everything seems to be going really well at this point in time .
Enough talk lets see some pics  
Thanks for looking and All the best


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Ok Guys it seems that i will be unindated with buds in around 6-7 weeks
That could be painfull :woohoo: 

I might add that 600 grams per square meter will be on a per plant basis according to the measurements of each plant !
Give or take a few grams  

My next thoughts are OMG Holy S**t 
5 plants = 6 pound ...err 96 ounces :holysheep: 

I gotta go and blaze some Bubblegum ...

6 POUND UNBELIEVABLY COOL

Well i think that is great for an experienced grower ...I think half that weight would be most likely for my experience !
Oh and for those of you that wish to see my Greenhouse cooling system ...
Stay tuned until next weeks episode of... THC's House of Nuggets !


----------



## DarkHorse007

looking awesome 6 pounds is an awesome yield by any standards


----------



## drfting07

Nice thc. Are you in winter where you are? 

Looking good! :48:


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

:holysheep: Hey drfting07,

Summer will end in around 1 month but it sure seems like winter at the moment !
February is the wettest month of the year and the ladies have seen 4-5 days of sun this month  
I am kinda lucky due to having the opportunity to grow year round now that the greenhouse is available !

On a bad note : My summer days are very short @ 13.5 hrs long maximum !
During this winter my plan is to prep the soil in the GH and avoid using pots next year (summer)!
I may have to leave home for a few months due to work commitments during winter but the wifey may need to use her green thumb while i am away  
I will be looking around to see what people are growing in/around florida and North Mexico as the days are the same length in those areas according to Timeanddate.com !
Next summer will be awesome as i will have a full year to prepare .
Thanks for the visit bro .
Take care and stay safe


----------



## drfting07

Sounds fun! Ill be subbed for the ride now, brotha! Cant wait to see what harvest brings. How many months did these veg?


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> looking awesome 6 pounds is an awesome yield by any standards


:giggle:  Hey Darkhorse007 ,
6 pounds would mean semi retirement for me because i would be to blazed to get of my armchair :hubba:  ! 
I kinda think that my plants in all honesty will produce a good 3-3.5 pound as 1 pound per plant is slightly beyond my growing experience !

I would be happy to gain 6-7 ounces overall !

Nonetheless the learning experience is half the battle and it is fun growing something that can be looked at everyday and consider it to be 8 more bonghits than yesterday :icon_smile: 

Thanks for the visit DH007 Keep it green and stay safe .


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Sounds fun! Ill be subbed for the ride now, brotha! Cant wait to see what harvest brings. How many months did these veg?


Should be Perty exciting for about 6-7 weeks drfting07 They veged for approx 14 weeks but i started 6 weeks late  due to work commitments and the seeds that i got from vision seeds caused a further 2 weeks delay as well ..They did'nt crack  ! These buds fatten up nice and i'm even suprised these seeds cracked after 4 years in storage bro !

Its all good now ..And it can only get better !
I've had a helicopter flying around me for about 3 weeks now 
"right above my house "  

I skipped past the paranioa after 2 days and decided i will go to prison before rippin my gals :rofl:  And i guess thats all i can do is laugh about it because paranoid thoughts can lead to a guy goin crazy lol .
Enjoy the ride bro !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hi guys i forgot to show you guys the BIG girl in those recent pics ...

 Heres a 10 day comparison of the same plant ...Before and After :icon_smile: 
Don't panic shes organic with 5 "ish" weeks to go !


----------



## Rosebud

Holy chritsmas tree....she is huge.

 Was she topped thus the two top colas? How tall is she?


----------



## drfting07

:yeahthat:

Lovin the view THC. Glad i found yer show. Organic too, good man :cool2:


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Holy chritsmas tree....she is huge.
> 
> Was she topped thus the two top colas? How tall is she?


Hiya Rose  Bubble tea  

I was going to decorate her on Christmas Day and post her up but the wifey 
had other idea's,

1 plant is 4ft 9inches Tall and 3ft 10 wide and she was topped 2 weeks before flowering to limit her height and grow outwards a bit  .
 I also have 1 plant which is'nt topped so her top cola should be a nice one :icon_smile: All 5 plants range between 3.5ft -4.9 . All the best take care !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> Lovin the view THC. Glad i found yer show. Organic too, good man :cool2:




Fullmoon is here  
And us being organic also means that our microbes are gonna start doing
Backflips and our plants are going to :bolt: towards the canna gods up there :hubba:  !

Its Night now and The girls leaves are in the praying position like its a full day of sun  .

Stay tuned cos the fun has begun but i need a bit more sun. (Edit) 40cm of rain is expected over the next 3-4 days :holysheep: .


----------



## pcduck

Got some good looking girls there THC

You going to be smoking a whole bunch of dank, pretty soon

Great work


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

pcduck said:
			
		

> Got some good looking girls there THC
> 
> You going to be smoking a whole bunch of dank, pretty soon
> 
> Great work



More Rain. 
High pcduck :48: The most part of the dank is owed to you brother . 

I had 3 Hrs of extreme heat and clear skies today and a few pistils have browned off slightly (I was shopping at the time dammit) 

Yet the biggest plant was not effected "luckily"... she sure can dodge the bullets :hubba: 

I've almost cured the whitefly problem there was only 3-4 flying around today yet an adult can lay 200 eggs in 1 day so its going to be a battle before the war !

I will cut 1 bud during the week to see if any bad flavours are involved with this eco-neem oil i have applied twice so far ! 

Other than that all is sweet and i'm preparing for caterpillars next ...
They have to have there run as well  
Bacullis Thurgenis (sp) is at hand !

I hope the girls decide to finish really quick because the Helicopter, phos deficiency, Temps, Rain, Humidity, whiteflys, and soon to be ...Caterpillars ..OMG Lightning as i look out the window .

Its all driving me crazy brother !:ignore: 

But as we know ...
The end result makes it all worthwile  

Thanks for visit duck take care and stay safe eace:


----------



## key2life

THC,

WOW!

Some beautiful sativas in your House of Green, man!  Unbelievable!

Thanks for the show - sorry I missed it as it went along!

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

:48: Hey key2

Bud chopped for test of eco neem taste was 100% success 6-7 days after appliying it! 

Welcome aboard and thanks for the kind words  

I guess a few people have missed this grow due to not being posted in the diary forum :hubba:

I tossed a coin on wheather.... 

: The greenhouse gets it :hubba: 

: Outdoor Grow forum gets it :hubba: 

: Or Grow Diary forum get it:hubba:

Its also hard to view many grows when we are dealing with our own grows as well ! 
This grow has presented a few challenges for me so far but i want perfection bro lol  

Thanks again key2 all the best !


----------



## drfting07

Mind sharing your soil mix ratios, THC?


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Not at all bro ,

I will put it into some kinda composure and list it for you


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hi guys this brew may well be unfamiliar to many as i only have the option of using Australian Products !

Purplephazes /Twohighcrimes OzzyBomb Brew.

VEGE MIX Soil 

1 x 25kg bag Searles 5'n'1 ( contents per bag : Blood n bone, Cow manure,sheep manure,Chicken manure,)

1 x 25kg bag Mother natures Mushroom compost.

1 x 25kg bag Richgrow Organic Premium Compost.

 1 x 90 Ltr Brunnings easy wetta premuim coco coir block ( flushed 3 times with 5 TBLSP epsom salts, 50mls of eco dolimite liquid lime along with 200 mls of Powerfeed added to final flush and left to soak for 12 -18hrs)

 10- 12 shovels of washed builders sand.

2 x cupful of Richgrow blood n bone 
.
 4 x cupful richgrow super phosphate .( hit with hammer to dust )

 2 x handful of king island kelp meal,

 3 handfuls dolimite lime pulverised



Vege mix Tea 15 ltr Bubble teas are brewed using :
 15 ltrs rain water or "tap water bubbled for 24hrs to dechlorinate. 

4 cups of vege bin worm castings, 

3 cups compost, 

Power feed @ 80mls, 

Seasol seaweed liquid @ 70mls 

(dusted dolimite lime @ 1 handful ) 

2 TBLSP kelp meal 

3 TBLSP of dissolved epsom salts,

3-4 TBLSP of Beerenberg unsulphered molasses 
I feed teas undiluted every 3rd watering .( water, water, Feed,) with 3-4 (water,feed,feed)thrown in. 



FLOWERING SOIL MIX

I had some vege mix around 15kg left over and added it with..

1 x 25kg bag Richgrow mushroom compost

 1x 25kg bag searles 5"n"1

 1 x 25 kg bag Richgrow Organic Premuim compost

 45 ltrs Brunnings coco coir Flushed 3 times with 5 TBLSP dissolved epsom salts 200mls seasol liquid seaweed and 100mls of powerfeed added to final flush and left to soak for 12-18hrs,

 4 cups of Dolimite lime ( dusted use hammer) 

3-4 handfuls King Island Kelp meal

 3 handfuls richgrow sulphate of potash (dusted use hammer)

4 x cupful super phos (dusted use hammer)

 15ltr Bubble teas Flowering brew consists of : 

4 cups flower bin worm castings, 

2 handfuls garden compost, 

1x handful "dusted" dolimite lime 

1 x handful Super phos (dusted), 

1 x handful sulphate of potash (dusted) 

1 handful king island kelp meal, 

100mls seasol liquid kelp, 

Powerfeed varies according to yellowing of older growth and would be strain dependant imo ! 20-50 mls . 

4 Tblsp of beerenberg unsulphered molasses.

I feed every 3-4 days undiluted and Airate for 20-24hrs .


----------



## drfting07

Thanks a bunch THC! Im taking notes.....


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

No problem drft ,

Tbh i hope to spread this soil mix around every circle possible in the hope that oneday anyone who wants to grow can help this country become contaminated with plants everywhere . 

Initially i wanted to keep it as cheap and lightweight as possible to suit outdoor guerilla grow ops that why i used coco as an addition and bubble teas as nutrients (lightweight, cheap, and effective) .
Edit : Just to add that 3ltrs waters 50ltr pots so nutes are easily transported as well and generally lasts 3 days ! 

The biggest problem i have found in Australia is secrecy !
People don't wanna share reliable soil mixtures very often.

My guess would be that some/many growers/dealers don't want competition in a competitive market ! 
Which is fair enough can't blame em!

My outlook differs though i love sharing because we will get everyone growing and create more pressure on certain Govt departments to start thinking about decriminalization ! 
And oneday hopefully our laws can change for the better as it has happened in England and America .

The battle continues brother.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hi Guys n gals,
 I have promised to show you guys n gals my cooling system and i will when the rain stops.

These plant have had 3 hrs direct sun since my last update !

That Direct sun burnt some leave tips because the plants freaked out and did'nt know what the hell it was!

The bucket it sitting in the river thats running through my backyard.
The bucket is 1 ft tall and hold 30ltrs of water and filled up in 4 freaken hours.
Another week of rain is expected.
Some pics look great ..light wise but i assure you that it is from my flash reflecting of the roof panels ..Pics 2 -3 show how it really is and has been.

I am effin Pi$$ed off and i am trying to be nice about it .
I don't want to say any more !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Ok thats nature i have had my tantrum !
Let it rain !
(breathe..in..breathe...out...breathe..in)

Ok and here is Boris i forgot to put her up again.

Sorry about the pic but i need to stand outside the greenhouse to get a full body shot !
 Its raining and i can't do it !  

So the general idea will do for now i suppose!
She's in my avatar for comparison to last week.

 Getting bud heavy and waiting for sunlight ..
Bubble tea's and no sun pcduck 
If only i had sun ..breathe in...breathe out ..
Thanks for the visit !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hey guys, 

Forgive me for taking so long to post the cooling system in the GH.
Extreme weather conditions have prevented me from doing so.

This system is nothing pretty to look at but i will certainly be making permanent adjustments after this grow it is only in prototype stage as i had to test the theory before putting to  much affort into an "idea"  

Anyway guys it has proven to be operable and relatively efficient! 
If greenhouse temps are 90f-32cel this idea can reduce temps by around    48f-9cel the greenhouse generally is around 105f-40cel as an average.

Yet if i place 2 x 3 ltr frozen Bottles of water in the pump tray (Blue)
The water gets extremely cold and therefor allows temps to drop a further   41f - 5cel then i can also adjust the speed on the industrial fan to suit the conditions in the greenhouse more speed = more cooling  

Anyway i guess you guys get the drift ..

Pics may help . Prototype condition , but hey it works


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hey Folks :holysheep: 

The sun came out today :yay: :heart: 

The Microbes decided to head for the plants on their own  

If you guys see any out there just send the buggers back home please.

They look this for identification purposes


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

:yeahthat: Nectar from the Gods yuuummmmy :48:


----------



## pcduck

I call it _The Morning Wake Me Upper_


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

pcduck said:
			
		

> I call it _The Morning Wake Me Upper_


I had to have a sample  

Could'nt resissss....ttt they smell so damn good :stoned: :stoned: 

I'm officially baked  

*The Morning Wake Me Upper ... *

*Or *

*The Morning Baked Me I'm Gutted and going back to bed bro ! *

Wow duck that is the BomB and only a quick dry   Pure genius those teas.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

I had to chop 1 today before she also got the dreaded stem rot infection guys.
1 plant has stem rot its seems that it may have been contracted through mistreated tomatoe plants and it remains as a maybe ??  

Gotta love the neighbours  

Anyway guys her trichomes were around 70% clear and 30% cloudy
I tested this bud last week after an eco-neem treatment after 7 days no side effects were noticed. 

Quick pics of harvest, and the stem rot, and My Team "Kia Kaha", and a Bowl of bud For you  

Thanks guys for the help regarding this infection. 
The race is on to finish flowering or Hit the Heavens


----------



## key2life

THC,

Beautiful, man.  Good luck with the stem rot!  That 4th pic is awesome!

key


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Thanks key for the kind words  

The "stem rot" and growth are at war  

The Plants are trying really hard to win this war and they are winning hands down :icon_smile: 

I gotta admit that i am proud of these girls for stepping it up and taking the bull by the horns.  

Anyway, thanks all for calling in and thanks for keeping "boris" and her sisters in your prayers 

Her sister that was murdered 3 days ago smokes really well .
I can't wait to chop up her other sisters as well 

Thanks again folks 
THC


----------



## oldsman

Seeing this ,I have officially decided,I need more room to grow!I think you have overcome all your issues and obstacles with outstanding results.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hey oldman Thanks for the visit  

I certainly have had my share of problems lately.

3m x 3m x 3m is around about my space. 
 5 plants was just enough yet 4 would be optimal imo .
After removing 1 plant the airflow has improved considerably and the other 4 seem to be alot happier  

I think the 4 remaining plants have another 2-4 weeks to finish as well.

I also gained 5.6oz from the plant that got the chop last week  

If i can get the same from the other plants my total will be close to
2 pound !

I am pretty hopeful about that taking place.

The First plant seems to be curing nicely which was a learning experience and i am happy to say that i got lucky with the cure so far .

The next 4 plants should be based on the same principals but in Bulk :hubba: 

:holysheep: kinda scary stuff ..ya gotta get it right first time  

Thanks for the visit.... Peace and take care Everyone.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hello fellow Herb Connoisseurs :welcome: 

A few more Pics 

Opps slightly overwatered


----------



## key2life

Truly inspirational bud and plant porn, man! 

I am growing outside this year!

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## oldsman

The only way to get rid of weeds like that is to burn it,LOL!Stellar job.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes

Hello MP members and Guests.

Please forgive my absence during the past few months.
I had a severe case of nervous energy after producing 2.2 pounds of dry weight.

I had to vanish under the floorboards because there was a lot of crime related thoughts running thru my mind.
Damn i feel better now .

The risk factor is a very serious issue for me when quantities are large guys.

Anyhow i would like to send out a huge Thank-you to MarP, and THG for allowing me to utilise this site and share my experiences during this grow.  

I would also like to Thank pcduck,hushpuppy,Jman,Kaotic,4u,Rose,oldsman.key2, ummm i know i have forgotten some others as well ....so a big thanks to all of you guys n gals for helping me produce Huge amounts of bud during this grow.

I honestly cannot thank you guys enough !

Peace and Love . THC.


----------



## key2life

Can't be too safe.  Glad to see all's well down under, was wondering.

Looking forward to your next project!  :icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile:

key


----------



## cheeb

Nice job crimes!
Sorry to jump start an old thread but new member all so from Aus, was wondering what you feed worms in the bins to achieve the different levels of phos and what not? As im keen to replicate your bins myself


----------



## cheeb

Sorry after reading more I see you explain what you feed pk bin worms


----------



## 000StankDank000

Cool you made a cooling tower to cool your greenhouse awesome


----------

